# 5 “kẻ thù” với giấc ngủ ngon của bé



## Serena (16/7/19)

Với tất cả những ông bố bà mẹ thì dinh dưỡng và giấc ngủ là điều quan trọng và trên hết cho sự phát triển của bé, nhưng có thể vì chăm chút hay do quá yêu bé nên các ông bố bà mẹ thường có những sai lầm trong việc hình thành những thói quen, hành vi giấc ngủ của bé.

Có những thói quen tưởng chừng vô hại với trẻ nhỏ nhưng điều đó lại có ảnh hưởng không tưởng đến bé qua những hoạt động sinh hoạt hàng ngày của bố mẹ. Hãy cùng tham khảo qua bài viết 5 “kẻ thù” với giấc ngủ ngon của bé dưới đây để cùng nhau hạn chế những thói quen để giúp bé được ngủ ngon hơn, cha mẹ yên tâm hơn nhé!

*Ngủ cùng bố mẹ*
Với các bé như là những thiên thần đáng yêu trong mắt bố mẹ nên luôn được chăm sóc nâng niu. Với thói quen hiện nay của các gia đình thì việc ngủ cùng con là điều vô cùng tự nhiên và là điều tất yếu, với suy nghĩ bé còn quá nhỏ để có thể tự ngủ một mình hoặc do quá yêu con.






_Bé bị thiếu hịt oxy khi ngủ cùng bố mẹ_​
Với các chuyên gia y tế thì việc ngủ chung với bé là điều không nên, đặc biệt bé luôn luôn được nằm giữa bố và mẹ, như vậy thì lượng oxy sẽ bị sử dụng hết. Việc cho bé ngủ riêng hay có giường nệm đặt cạnh bố mẹ là điều cần thiết nhất cho bé.





​
*Bật đèn ngủ*
Nhiều gia đình hiện nay có thói quen để đèn sáng trong khi ngủ, có như vậy sẽ thuận tiện hơn khi thức dậy để cho bé bú. Tuy nhiên, việc để đèn như vậy sẽ khiến bé khó quay trở lại giấc ngủ và hại đến mắt dễ gây cận thị khi bé lớn lên.

*Ăn trước khi ngủ*
Việc muốn cho con được bụ bẫm, tăng cân là điều tất cả các bè mẹ đều mong muốn, vì vậy việc cho con ăn trước khi đi ngủ là điều cần thiết. Thực chất ý kiến này hoàn toàn sai lạc vì khi ăn no sẽ khiến bé khó ngủ hơn, đồng thời ảnh hưởng không tốt đến hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ.






_Việc cho bé ăn trước giờ đi ngủ ảnh hưởng đến hệ tiêu hóa làm bé ngủ không ngon giấc_​
*Thức khuya*
Các chuyên gia nghiên cứu tâm lý trẻ em cho rằng nhiều bé có thói quen thức khuya và thường lôi kéo cha mẹ chơi cùng, nhưng thực chất nếu cha mẹ kiên quyết đặt ra giới nghiêm của giờ đi ngủ thì việc thức khuya sẽ không còn nữa. Trong chúng ta ai cũng biết tầm ảnh hưởng của giấc ngủ, đừng vì quá thương yêu bé mà làm ảnh hưởng đến bé trong quá trình phát triển từ bây giờ và sau này.

Với các bé thì việc ngủ vô cùng quan trọng và cần thiết cho sự phát triển về thể chất cũng như tinh thần, với 5 vấn đề trên tuy nhỏ nhưng có ảnh hưởng xấu đến giấc ngủ, hi vọng với những thông tin trên mà Tatana chia sẻ sẽ giúp ích bạn cho việc chăm bé nhé hàng ngày!

*TATANA*​


----------

